# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  El Parque Nacional de los Glaciares en el Lago Argentino

## IMP68

En este segundo post os dejo fotografias del Parque Nacional de los Glaciares en Argentina, realizadas durante mi viaje de bodas en noviembre de 2.007. La visita fue muy chula, sobre todo porque aquí en España no estamos acostumbrados a ver este tipo de paisajes.

La visita la hicimos en catamaran, en concreto es el que se ve aquí con el nombre de Nueva Leon, bastante moderno y cómodo





Un buen cacho de "hielo" (como para ponerlo en un whisky)







Desembarcamos en un lugar llamado Bahia Onelli, para ver el Lago Onelli, un lago lleno de pequeños icebergs desde donde se observaban diversos glaciares (todos ellos en retroceso)









Aqui podeis ver un mapa de una parte de los lugares que visitamos

----------


## REEGE

Que guay Imp68, verdaderamente impresionantes esos icebergs a la deriva, y que paisajes, aunque que frío dá... Ojala y éste post no lo vea mi mujer hasta al menos un par de años!!! :Confused:  :Confused: , porque conociéndola... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , sin duda disfrutaste de unos paisajes muy guapos. Un saludo amigo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Guau!!! Gracias por las fotos IMP68, está guapo ese sitio.¿Hay más? :Big Grin: 

Aquí como sigamos viajando, vamos a conocer el mundo :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## IMP68

Mas fotografías. Corresponden al glaciar Upsala, si no me equivoco el mas grande del parque (más incluso que el Perito Moreno). También en retroceso, como todos los del parque excepto el Perito Moreno.

----------


## IMP68

Finalmente, el Canal y el Glaciar Spegazzini

Creo que este es el Glaciar Seco en el Canal Spegazzini



Este ya es el Glaciar Spegazzini













Sinceramente, todo el viaje por Argentina fue maravilloso. De dicho viaje solo me falta poneros fotos de Usuhaia y el Canal de Beagle, en cuanto pueda os las pongo.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Made mía, incluso congelada el agua es bella. Pedazo de lenguas de hielo, impresionante :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . No tengo palabras para poner, me he quedado así  :EEK!: .

----------


## FEDE

Precioso reportaje IMP68, muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros todas esas imágenes  :Wink:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias por las fotos IMP68, un lugar que me gustaria visitar.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosoas fotos, espectacular, una autentica maravilla, cualquier apelativo se quedara corto, seguro.
Gracias, Ignacio.
Por cierto, que nadie me espere, ni me busque, por ahi nunca.  :Cool: . La temperatura siempre esta debiendo grados :EEK!:  :Confused: , Demasiado frio

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje Nacho :EEK!: 

Estas imágenes ayudan a pasar el calor insoportable de esto días.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

